# robotripping



## freepizzaforlife

I went to this party with these 2 black chicks. One of them is my good friend and the other I had never met and was super hot but older than me. Honestly I told the story a certain way but eventually I realized that I dont really know what happened there. Whatever. Anyway. It was a pretty tight party, I met this dude who skates and us and some other people went on a blunt ride. And I played beer pong with my neighbor that was there. I was macin on that older chick and like we got close like we were gonna make out but I was like eww she's so trashed already she's probably gonna make out with like 3 other dudes tonight, which she did. pretty awkward. Then her and I were conversing and shit with the skateboarder I met and he was tellin us about all the funny shit he got into with like drugs and whatnot and we were laughin and stuff. Then all the sudden he like fuckin switches over to talkin about how he was in a car accident with his friend and they were getting their skin melted off and shit, and we were pretty tipsy and I was stoned as shit so we weren't really listening and kept laughing like we were to all the other shit he was saying. Really awkward. This was outside. So later we're inside and I'm chillin mindin my own business drinkin a brew, whatever. And the skater dude is layin on the floor and he pulls out his dick and starts playin with himself in the middle of the floor. And I'm like whatever I don't care I'll just ignore it I'm pretty drunk and stoned hopefully he'll just stop at some point. So this dude walks up to me thinkin I'm gonna be afraid of him or something and he's like "show us your dick right now or I'll kick your ass. you're the only one who's we haven't seen" or some shit. I was just thinking what the fuck. How fucking retarded and lame? So I was like "nah" or something and went outside and barfed and just sat in a plastic chair in the front yard untill like 6am when those chicks were done getting double teamed or whatever. And I dont know what the hell they did in there while I was outside like it was some orgy shit or something. To this day I have no idea nor do I really care what they were actually doing, even if they were just sitting inside chillin and drinkin fuck hangin with those fags.


----------



## Monkeywrench

....so this happened while you were robotripping? I don't get it.


----------



## sprout




----------



## finn

This actually seems like something someone would write while they are robotripping. So take this as a lesson boys and girls, robotripping is bad for you- do not abuse cough syrup!


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly

wtf did that have to do with robo trippping and its horrrible for you i should know i just stoped doing it like 7 months ago


----------



## bote

if you took out all the words that add absolutely nothing ¨so i was like whatever¨, your story would be a lot better, which is what you want. 

There is a kernal of truth incased in a shall, as somebody on this site once said.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Kinda dissapointed, thought this was going to be a story about robotripping, those are always fun..instead I find myself wishing I had the last 2 minutes of my life back


----------



## smellyskelly

please, keep this in your myspace blog or live journal.


----------



## planet caravan

hahahahahaha fuck


----------



## ashley

hahahahah, i agree with everyone. it was way too long, and didn't have a point


----------



## Dirty Rig

ADDITIONAL COMMENT AS TO WHY YOU SUCK.

No, just kidding.
TL;DR


----------



## Dirty Rig

freepizzaforlife said:


> fuck hangin with those fags.



actually, this was all i read. and it was enough to know that i have no interest in anything you say.


----------



## connerR

Haha, oh wow.


----------



## wartomods

ashley said:


> hahahahah, i agree with everyone. it was way too long, and didn't have a point



life is long and it doesnt have a point, still you live it, right?


----------



## Gudj

I like the part about the guy telling you a disturbing story and you trying to pretend like he didn't just take the fun out of the conversation. 
When I used to go to parties like this, I always ended up thinking later about why people think some things are appropriate at seemingly inappropriate times. 
I usually end up guessing that the person who blurts out some heavy personal shit while drunk probably doesn't have anyone to really talk about it honestly with while sober.


----------



## connerR

Gudj said:


> I usually end up guessing that the person who blurts out some heavy personal shit while drunk probably doesn't have anyone to really talk about it honestly with while sober.



I think that same thing. So many nights I've had to deal with those: "ohmigawd conner, I hate my life..." situations. Then they're typically followed up with a "oh Jesus what did I say last night?" the following morning.


----------



## MARRIEDAMEXICAN

I hate to jump on a band wagon but man this story sucks....its like you started typing and forgot what your story was about. Next time slow down and read what you wrote before you post it...PLEASE>


----------



## freepizzaforlife

ashley said:


> hahahahah, i agree with everyone. it was way too long, and didn't have a point




storys dont have a point. random shit happnes. this just happened to be something that happened to me. now if you want to discuss the other way I could reply to this. I can.


----------



## katiehabits

i hope you shit yer self while you puked.....


----------



## freepizzaforlife

hahahaha,


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

freepizzaforlife said:


> storys dont have a point. random shit happnes. this just happened to be something that happened to me. now if you want to discuss the other way I could reply to this. I can.



I just don't understand what this has to do with robotripping..and stories to so have a point: to entertain and capture someones attention, and at the end, not make it feel like a waste of time..this did'nt do any of that...


----------



## freepizzaforlife

mabye you need to do more psychoactive drugs, I just named it that, because I wrote it from when I used to robo trip alot. apparently the story captured some peoples attention, may not of been in a good way. but you're on a computer, using the internet, on a forum which you use for entertainment. some times I think kids should trade in the booze for acid and weed, I think shit would be far better off.


----------



## ashley

You should consider writing things like this on a forum were people take psychoactive drugs. Also a story obviously isn't that good if you need to take substances to enhance it.


----------



## ashley

Also, I can't believe you tried to insult people with the word "fag." Thats pretty fucked up.


----------



## Skankin Jerry

I wish people would eliminate the word 'fag' from their vocabulary. It's sad, it really is.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

freepizzaforlife said:


> mabye you need to do more psychoactive drugs, I just named it that, because I wrote it from when I used to robo trip alot. apparently the story captured some peoples attention, may not of been in a good way. but you're on a computer, using the internet, on a forum which you use for entertainment. some times I think kids should trade in the booze for acid and weed, I think shit would be far better off.



Well, apparently not... psychoactive drugs does way more brain damage than booze does in a much faster time period:cheers:


----------



## freepizzaforlife

Mushrooms, and and marijuana are stastically proven to be much safer drugs. Im not going to argue with you because I like you and the shou post dirty.


and to ashley, fuck off. I never said you needed drugs to enhance it. if you want to get into an argument about drugs. im game. alchohol is also a drug. a far worse drug for you then THC. do you know how many people die a year from alchohol? do you know how many people die a year from marijauna? 

mabye the whole idea of me writing that was to get people to be like fuck? what is he talking about? which is the initial reaction of all of you. I did my job.

come to think about it this started because I stated I liked drugs, rad.

goodbye.


----------



## freepizzaforlife

ashley said:


> You should consider writing things like this on a forum were people take psychoactive drugs. Also a story obviously isn't that good if you need to take substances to enhance it.




people cant do psychoactive drugs on a forum. you like psychoactive drugs. you infact told me you bought acid a few days ago? hmmmm. strange.

how about we all quit responding in this thread, starting now.

a mod should close this. I dont like arguing. and thats exactly what is happening here.


----------



## wartomods

psichoacctives are dangerous, dxm is proper ill cause it is a dissociative, remember pcp, ya almost like it, you can be a lousy alchoholic till 80 years old, but for instance when you mix dramamine and the slenderman figure you have a experience in wich you wish you were dead. Seriously, psychoactives are not easy drugs.


----------



## bfalk420

freepizzaforlife said:


> I went to this party with these 2 black chicks. One of them is my good friend and the other I had never met and was super hot but older than me. Honestly I told the story a certain way but eventually I realized that I dont really know what happened there. Whatever. Anyway. It was a pretty tight party, I met this dude who skates and us and some other people went on a blunt ride. And I played beer pong with my neighbor that was there. I was macin on that older chick and like we got close like we were gonna make out but I was like eww she's so trashed already she's probably gonna make out with like 3 other dudes tonight, which she did. pretty awkward. Then her and I were conversing and shit with the skateboarder I met and he was tellin us about all the funny shit he got into with like drugs and whatnot and we were laughin and stuff. Then all the sudden he like fuckin switches over to talkin about how he was in a car accident with his friend and they were getting their skin melted off and shit, and we were pretty tipsy and I was stoned as shit so we weren't really listening and kept laughing like we were to all the other shit he was saying. Really awkward. This was outside. So later we're inside and I'm chillin mindin my own business drinkin a brew, whatever. And the skater dude is layin on the floor and he pulls out his dick and starts playin with himself in the middle of the floor. And I'm like whatever I don't care I'll just ignore it I'm pretty drunk and stoned hopefully he'll just stop at some point. So this dude walks up to me thinkin I'm gonna be afraid of him or something and he's like "show us your dick right now or I'll kick your ass. you're the only one who's we haven't seen" or some shit. I was just thinking what the fuck. How fucking retarded and lame? So I was like "nah" or something and went outside and barfed and just sat in a plastic chair in the front yard untill like 6am when those chicks were done getting double teamed or whatever. And I dont know what the hell they did in there while I was outside like it was some orgy shit or something. To this day I have no idea nor do I really care what they were actually doing, even if they were just sitting inside chillin and drinkin fuck hangin with those fags.


Dude honesrtly if that where me I would have pulled out my dick and got in on that orgy but that's just me: ) But how does this have anything to do with robotripin'?


----------



## mksnowboarder

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> Well, apparently not... psychoactive drugs does way more brain damage than booze does in a much faster time period:cheers:



After reading this story, it kills me a bit inside to agree with the OP, but he's right about the booze causing more damage than psychadelics.

Acid, for example, has been shown to have zero long term physical effects on the body. Alcohol, on the other hand, trashes the gastrointestinal tract, the liver, and causes irreversible structural damage to the brain.

Marijuana (and probably other psychadelics) only affect the brain negatively by reducing blood flow (and thus oxygen supply), which causes the memory and cognition issues you see in drug users. This is completely reversed after 3 months or so of cessation.

Biochem is my hobby, and I could ramble on about this, but I'm not sure anyone on this forum would care, so I take my leave.

mike


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

Yeah, after writing that, I realize that I was wrong in that sense. I do, however, have several friends that got really fucked up from doing too much of that shit. I think when it comes down to it too much of anything like that is bad for you.


----------



## MiztressWinter

Lol....I will never understand why people *argue* on forums. In my opinion....alot of shit is bad for you. One day they say eggs are good for you...then they say they're not. Fuck . I smoke ciggs. They cause cancer. But I still smoke them. Why? Cuz I like them. Everyone that parties has their own *drug of choice* be it alcohol, acid, pills, dope whatever. I don't bother wasting my time saying *pot is better than alcohol because someone is always going to argue...and I just h-a-t-e drama. In my OPINION...alcohol is a lot worse for one than smoking pot is. then again...i happen to like opiates...and i know DAMN well they are bad for you. I look at it this way....I am only going to live once...what I put in MY body is MY business...and what you put in your body is YOURS and I could give a fuck less either way.

The story didn't really have a point..but I like mindless rambling. I totally get what you were saying about people laying heavy shit on you at what was supposed to be a good time. I have been on BOTH ends of that situation before. lol...I have unfortunately had the experience of laying something heavy on someone at an inappropriate time...but I guess for me...it was the RIGHT time to get it out. I had to get it out. And fortunately for me I had someone kind enough to talk me through it...help me out. I try to always remember that when someone does the same to me. You never really know what someone is going through. I always try to keep that in mind. What might seem weird and awkward for you...might be ten times worse for them.

[email protected] guy who said he would pull his dick out and join the orgy...

Yeah I prolly would have went outside at that point too. I hate and I repeat HATE being in awkward SEXUAL situations! I have had a guy pull his shit out in front of me before and start going at it with himself...and ....I mean, seriously?! wtf. lol that's just a shitty situation all around. I def think you will think twice about partying with them again hahahaha


----------



## Dylan Seagull

Well there was no robo tripping in here so ill write about a really fucked up time i had on robo. So me and my friends found out about robo tripping when we were 16 and did it A LOT for like a year. Ill tell you now it is terrible and one of the worst states you can ever be in, but its fun and kinda a life changing experience when you come down and realize you survived. 

So one night i drank 4 bottles of robo while at a party with my friends. After about 30 mins i started to trip really hard, i could tell because i was doing the standard "zombie" walk. Where you basically just look and walk like a zombie, but not a fast zombie a slow one lol. Then i started teleporting all over my friends apartment. Not physically but every time i "came to" in my head i was somewhere different in the house. This was pretty cool. Then i was laying on a couch and some girl at the party was laying on top of me and i felt like i was dead with no way of moving ever again. Then all of a sudden i was having out of body experiences, where i floating above the room and could see everything that was going on. This didn't freak me out really, i just let it happen and enjoyed it for what it was. Honestly it was really cool, like flying in your dreams kinda cool. This feeling lasted for what seemed like 30 mins. Then after my friends convinced me that it was 2pm (it was really 2am) and that the world was ending cause the sun burned up. Then after they let me freak the fuck out thinking it was the apocalypse, they decided to reassure me that the world was not ending. 

So yup this is one of my many robo stories. Sorry if it written like a 10 year old I'm not good at writing.


----------



## crampicide

haha this makes perfect sense if youre on dextromethorphan! 

that shit is demon semen


----------



## socialjustice911

so what the f is robo tripping????


----------



## crampicide

socialjustice911 said:


> so what the f is robo tripping????



hm
slang for the state of being the poor soul that decides to take more..a lot more..than the directed usage of over-the-counter cough & cold products containing the active ingredient dextromethorphan, or just getting the chemical by itself and ingesting it that way  wouldnt recommend it, but if you do, youll get why its called "robo"tripping- besides the obvious relation to the brand name Robitussin


----------



## XtremXpert

socialjustice911 said:


> so what the f is robo tripping????



This is what I wanted to ask too...but...



crampicide said:


> hm
> slang for the state of being the poor soul that decides to take more..a lot more..than the directed usage of over-the-counter cough & cold products containing the active ingredient dextromethorphan, or just getting the chemical by itself and ingesting it that way  wouldnt recommend it, but if you do, youll get why its called "robo"tripping- besides the obvious relation to the brand name Robitussin



I think I'm too drunk to understand now.


----------

